# PFS shooting arrows



## Bohh (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

I know it's been discussed before, but I have a specific question I was hoping to discuss. I realize you can shoot arrows with dgui's awesome design. I was playing with the idea today and I observed that when placing the arrow in the groove between the forks for support that the arrow rubs against the rubber bands used to tie the bands onto the forks. It is my belief that this is not only robbing power from the shot but probally wearing those tiedowns.

What do you think we could tie the bands down with to allow a smooth relaese of the arrow? Or am I doing it wrong and that shouldnt even be a problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you groove at least the inside of the fork, you will avoid the problem. No doubt there are other solutions, but that is the simplest that comes to mind.

Of course another area of concern is the fletching contacting the slot between the forks.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

After the bands are secured a finger guard from from Academy or Walgreen could be slipped onto and over the forks then secure the pouch and the arrow would have a non resistance area to slide from. Well, that is what I would do if I were to shoot arrows.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Just a little electrical tape around the bands is what I did

[edit] P.S having shot many arrows this way I can also tell you it has no affect on the fletching


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Just a little electrical tape around the bands is what I did
> 
> [edit] P.S having shot many arrows this way I can also tell you it has no affect on the fletching


Interesting ... I would have thought it would severely damage the fletching and affect accuracy. Thanks for reporting your experiences.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bohh (Jul 6, 2011)

Good ideas everyone! Electrical tape sounds super simple. I'll give it a shot.

Thanks!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I haven't tried arrows yet but all three of my PFS are grooved so I dont expect any issues.
Philly


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Please make sure you spine the arrows too, havnig shot trad for years i always hate to see guys shooting arrows thinking they're awesome and noticing the horrid arrow flight, WHICH in turn = less killing power if you hunt with it.

You're going to want the weakest arrow you can get, and id go with carbon, and the standard archery anchor. I don't think latex is going to react the same way a bow string does when its released, its surly more forgiving and "spongy" when pushing a 400 grain object.

Hmm maybe ill cut some wide double TBG and shoot some carbons out of my dankung.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I can also tell you arrows fly straight too









One test I did was with double TBG the arrow flew straight for some 350 feet,latex being faster would extend this

[edit] Oh I forgot to add,that was with a 1oz arrow


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

really? thats interesting, i would have to laugh if a SS had more speed than some $1000 custom trad bow lol.....

Id love to see some vids with SERIOUS arrow shooting, from a NON-wrist rocket type SS.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes really









This week I'm hoping to video using my tricked out pfs I've found a flat range to shoot its 850 feet,we'll see how far I can get a 25g arrow,I'm hoping to pass 350 feet.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

cant wait to see the vids Sniper. got to make me a PFS soon


----------

